# Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Madagascar"



## Steven (Dec 16, 2007)

I allready had "true blue legs" from Kenya before, but a few weeks back i've picked up this specimen from Madagascar, same spec. same colorform

light body, full blue colored legs :drool:


----------



## PhilK (Dec 16, 2007)

WOAH! That thing is brilliant!


----------



## bliss (Dec 16, 2007)

darn you steven you always get the good ones   lol

im having trouble finding a regular E trig.   no one here in the US has them for sale, i've been looking and looking and they are either "out of stock"  or "oh we only have yellow leg E trigs"

  but anyways, nice pede! :clap:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, impressive legs... your pede totally steals the title of ''neon blue legs centipedes'' to scolopendra mirabilis . 

Hey Steven, how many specimens did you acquire and, did you get only that specie? Thanks for the great picks. 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> Hey Steven, how many specimens did you acquire and, did you get only that specie?


Hey Phil,
just this one specimen, it was also the one and only blue leg from the Madagascar shipment (as what the seller told me)
when i saw it on the fair i asked if i could have 3,
but no luck, he only had this 1.


----------



## bliss (Dec 16, 2007)

that sucks.  well i hope it is a female who happens to lay lots and lots of eggs for you ....


----------



## Vincent (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice pede Steven :worship:


----------



## arrowhd (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice indeed.  How did you know what I wanted for Christmas?


----------



## arrowhd (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll have a blue christmas, without you.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!  This is one of the few pedes I would pay some $ for.  I remember the other one you had.  Wasn't it 9" long?  You don't have that one anymore?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Steven said:


> Hey Phil,
> just this one specimen, it was also the one and only blue leg from the Madagascar shipment (as what the seller told me)
> when i saw it on the fair i asked if i could have 3,
> but no luck, he only had this 1.


Then i guess it was a very lucky pick . With a little luck, that exporter will get some more next time and/or could do some pre-orders if he's reliable. 

 phil.


----------



## beetleman (Dec 16, 2007)

:clap: oh yeah beautiful they are! years back the tanz sp.were availible,i had a few and that was it,never saw them avail again well.........maybe someday.


----------



## ahas (Dec 16, 2007)

Me like them blue legs.  Like it alot.


----------



## Steven (Dec 17, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> WOW!  This is one of the few pedes I would pay some $ for.  I remember the other one you had.  Wasn't it 9" long?  You don't have that one anymore?


yep correct, i had 3 of them actually, 
last female died on me some months ago right after she was on eggs  
(which she ate :wall: )
(picture of the big lady can be found on my webpage / handling pix)
this one is much smaller (aprox 5-6")
but hopefully also much younger then my previous ones  .


----------



## kimjonga (Dec 17, 2007)

wow , Nice pic!!


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------

